# Hex in Grayling



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

After a long weekend i went to work this morning and lo and behold Hex were all over the sidewalks in town. I havent been on the rivers yet but they are here in town.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

They were just starting to show in Alanson / Pellston this weekend. It should be on next weekend.


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Was near Alpena and in Tawas last weekend, huge mayfly hatch. Didn't get on any rivers, but the hatches were amazing. Was on Beaver Lake near Alpena saturday night bass fishing and there was another monster hatch of something going on. They were white, couldn't tell what it was. Looked like Tawas had a hatch of some sort of brown mayfly? Would these be Brown Drakes? Just learning alot of the entomology and am curious.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

they always hatch on lake margrethe before they do on the river.with this cold snap an all the rain the last 3 days i'd say it'll be a while yet on the ausable..


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Yup its been cold. I havent seen them since the holiday weekend nor did i expect too with the forcast. I have seen them hatch above the dam with hot weather and in just a day on the river down from 75. I usually fish just below 75 when i see them in town to kick things off. By the looks of things its going to stay cold until friday.


----------

